# area mit rahmen



## megatom (23. Juni 2005)

aloah !
kann es sein dass man einer area keinen rahmen geben kann ?
geht ja wohl nur über styles.
aber
<area shape="rect" style="border: 1px solid #FF0000;" ....>
interessiert den wohl nicht.
einer ne idee ?


----------



## grasman (23. Juni 2005)

ich glaube so könnte es gehen bin mir aber auch net ganz sicher kann sein dass du anstatt border-width border-left-width, border-right-width, usw. eingeben musst


```
input {
font-family: Verdana;
font-size: 10px;
font-weight: bold;
color: #FFFFFF;
border: 0px;
border-color: #000000;
background-color: #333333;}
```


----------



## megatom (23. Juni 2005)

äähm also ich brauche kein input feld sondern ein area in einem bild....
und mit border = 0px würde wohl auch nicht weit kommen ...


----------



## grasman (23. Juni 2005)

jo dann schreibste halt dort wo input steht textarea rein und bei rahmen gewünschte rahmenbreite

aber wie gesagt bin mir net sicher obs funzlt


----------



## megatom (23. Juni 2005)

das wäre das gleiche wie ich es oben selber geschrieben habe. und das  def nicht !
also bitte eine andere lösung.


----------



## grasman (23. Juni 2005)

ich hab zwar grad schonmal gepostet aber der post is jetzt irgendwie weg hoffentlich hab ich net in falschen thread gepostet...

also folgendes funktioniert:


```
<style type="text/css">
 form
   { padding: 10px; border: 2px solid #000000; }
 td, input, select, textarea
   { font-size: 10px; font-family: Verdana; font-weight: bold; }
 input, select, textarea
   { color: #000000; }
 .Bereich, .Feld
   { background-color: #FFFFFF; width: 300px; border: 2px solid #000000; text-shadow:Gray; text-transform: lowercase; }
</style>
</head>

<body>
<form action="#">
	<input type="text" class="Feld">
</form>
```


----------



## megatom (23. Juni 2005)

äähm HALLLLOOOOOOOOOO 
ich bin nicht blöd.
ich weiss was css ist.
und ich kann die auch anwenden.
eben nur nicht auf <AREA> tags 
NUR dazu wollte ich wissen obs da einschränkungen gibt oder ob es grundsätzlich nicht geht !
bitte keine posts wie man GRUNDSÄTZLICH einen rahmen macht.
das weiss ich selber.
danke


----------



## megatom (25. Juni 2005)

aloah.
hat denn keiner nen plan davon ?
wollte noch keiner nen rahmen um ne area machen ?
um sichtbar zu machen wo sie sich befindet...


----------



## grasman (26. Juni 2005)

OK, hier nochmal zum mitschreiben, sprich copy'n'paste:


```
<style type="text/css">
.area {
background-color: #CCCCCC;
border: 3px solid #444444; }
</style>
</head>

<body>
<form action="#" method="post">
	<textarea class="area" name"text" cols="40" rows="7">Inhalt</textarea>
</form>
```

Das ist im Prinzip nochmal das gleiche, was ich oben schonmal gepostet hab mit Input läuft aber aufs gleiche hinaus nur mit Textarea -  ich habs getestet


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juni 2005)

Es gibt auch ein HTML-Element mit der Bezeichnung „area“.

Allerdings glaube ich, dass das area-Element nicht formatiert werden kann, da es – ähnlich wie das ebenfalls leere Element param – ein anderes Element nur näher beschreibt und selbst keinen Inhalt besitzt. Es erzeugt bloß eine Art Hyperlink-Referenz auf dem entsprechenden Objekt. Daher lassen sich auch nur geringfügige Eigenschaften definiert werden (beispielsweise display:block;background-color:#fe0).

Was du jedoch machen könntest, ist, eine Liste der Verweise geschickt mit CSS auf der Grafik zu positionieren – allerdings wären dann nur rechteckige Objekte möglich.
A List Apart – Night of the Image Map
A List Apart – CSS Sprites: Image Slicing’s Kiss of Death


----------



## megatom (26. Juni 2005)

aloah.
@gumbo: endlich einer der versteht was ich meine.
hmm ich dachte es mir schon.
gibt es denn garkeine einfache möglichkeit den bereich sichtbar zu machen?

@grasman: bitte lies noch 10mal was ich und dann was du geschrieben hat.
ich habe mit KEINEM wort jemals von einer TEXTAREA geredet.


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juni 2005)

Wie ich bereits am Schluss meines vorherigen Beitrags erwähnte, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die einzelnen Verweise auf einer Grafik zu positionieren. Allerdings ginge dies nur mit rechteckiger Form.


----------



## megatom (26. Juni 2005)

also quasi ne hintergrundgrafik für die area ?
dann über : style="background-image:url(bsp.gif)" ?
rechteckig wäre kein prob, da es eh ein rechteck werden soll. siehe erster post.


----------



## megatom (26. Juni 2005)

hmm also weder hintergrund farbe noch bild mag der bereich anzeigen.
interssanterweise, kann ich aber onmouseout und onmouseover machen.
damit kann ich dann zb ein div anzeigen welches einen rahmen hat, allerdings finde ich das sehr umständlich. 
hat einer ne einfachere lösung ?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (26. Juni 2005)

megatom: Bitte zukünftig an die Netiquette halten, danke.

grasman: Allerletzte Verwarnung, für dich gilt das gleiche.


----------



## megatom (26. Juni 2005)

ja sorry, habe mich nur etwas gewundert, wie man so ignoriert werden kann.
grasman verwarnt? wofür ? der hats nur nicht verstanden aber doch nix falsches gesagt ? ...


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juni 2005)

Die Verwarnung gilt der Nichteinhaltung bzw. Missachtung der Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung. (Auch das _falsch gesetzte_ Leerzeichen vor dem Satzzeichen gehört dazu)


----------



## megatom (26. Juni 2005)

?
Wann habe ich denn ein satzzeichen vergessen ?

Zum Thema auch noch eine Idee ?


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juni 2005)

Hast du schon meinen letzten Vorschlag der Positionierung von einfachen Verweisen ausprobiert?


----------



## megatom (27. Juni 2005)

aloah.
bevor wir hier noch lange aneinander vorbeireden, gebe ich dir mal den link zu dem problem:
http://www.seat-toledo.de/cms/profile_all.php
wie du siehst sind da schon etliche breiche durch punkte definiert. mit overlib etc.
mein wunsch ist es nun die karte zoombar zu machen an stellen wo viele punkte aufeinander sind.
das funktioniert soweit auch schon.
allerdings hätte ich gerne dass der rechteckige bereich mit dem link auf die gezoomte karte bei mouseover einen rahmen erhält...
habs schon mit DIV versucht, das geht interessanterweise auch im AREA tag mit onmouseover. allerdings verschiebt der dann die punkte auf der karte 
langsam weiss ich keine möglichkeit mehr ...


----------



## megatom (1. Juli 2005)

@ gumbo nochmal:
ich weiss echt nicht was du meinst...
ich HABE ja bereits eine grafik mit verweisen drauf.
und nun will ich diese verweise sichtbar machen. am besten mit einem rahmen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Juli 2005)

Das kriegst du mit Javascript hin.
Du müsstest bei jedem area das Bild austauschen.
Dafür bräuchtest du dann pro area ein Bild, wo der jeweilige Bereich umrahmt ist.

nen Beispiel: http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/haeusle/


----------



## megatom (4. Juli 2005)

hmm. schön.
nur habe ich nur 1 einziges bild, auf das mehrere verweise kommen...
schaut euch einfachmal die seite an, dann wisst ihr was ich meine ...


----------

